# DRI taking Worldmark by Wyndham?



## lcml11 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1383876

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=308482#308482


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 11, 2012)

The rumor was started by someone who was told by a DRI owner that a DRI salesman told them DRI had purchased WM. Yep, that's an outstanding source if I ever saw one.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 11, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> The rumor was started by someone who was told by a DRI owner that a DRI salesman told them DRI had purchased WM. Yep, that's an outstanding source if I ever saw one.



I called Wyndham Owner Care and inquired about this matter.  They neither confirmed nor denied it.  They checked their internal system for any guidance they could release on the issue.  The rep indicted there was not any.  She indicted that Wyndham would keep owners advised if anything was forthcoming.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 11, 2012)

That would be an incredible acquisition by DRI but one I seriously doubt would ever occur.  I'd be more inclined to believe that Wyndham/WM would acquire DRI than the other way around based on fiscal resources alone.  But strange things have happened in timeshare and even a sales rumor occasionally has some basis in reality.  Seldom, but it can happen by accident.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow!! I then would ownership in Marriott, DRI and Worldmark vacation exchange resorts.

Nice rumor.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 11, 2012)

It's such a crazy far out rumor that it's probably true.  Who could make up something so far fetched?

From info on the WorldMark web site, there was an emergency meeting of the WorldMark Board of Directors on October 26, 2012.  Maybe to discuss the pending purchase?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 11, 2012)

I think it might have to do with someone mixing up DRI with Shell (Wyndham is purchasing Shell).

TS


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 11, 2012)

May the person who started this ridiculous rumor spend eternity in successive 90 Minute presentations


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 11, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I think it might have to do with someone mixing up DRI with Shell (Wyndham is purchasing Shell).
> 
> TS



Perhaps Shell was purchased to replace WorldMark?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> Perhaps Shell was purchased to replace WorldMark?


 
Fred: As the biggest Wyndham Corporate Cheerleader on the internet why are you stirring the pot, One wouldthink you would be in mourning over the potential of losing the all mighty Wyndham leadership


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 12, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Fred: As the biggest Wyndham Corporate Cheerleader on the internet why are you stirring the pot, One wouldthink you would be in mourning over the potential of losing the all mighty Wyndham leadership



I could not find any information on the internet other than the two links listed above on this.  Has anyone found a decently credable source?


----------



## CO skier (Nov 12, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Has anyone found a decently credable source?



Is anyone taking this joke seriously?


----------



## Don (Nov 13, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> May the person who started this ridiculous rumor spend eternity in successive 90 Minute presentations


David, that is absolutely the most evil thing I ever heard of!  I like it!


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess to add fuel to the fire, it could be brought up that DRI was on the verge of aquiring Bluegreen when the economic collapse occured and the financing went south. Prehaps DRI does have it's eye on a similar prize with Worldmark. I'm not going to hold my breath but it would be a stunning merger of the two systems.


----------



## rleigh (Nov 13, 2012)

The WM owners own WM, not Wyndham. Wyndham manages WM. Even rumors can't get this straight, LOL. The correct rumor would be: DRI will be the new management company for WM.

///


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 13, 2012)

rleigh said:


> The WM owners own WM, not Wyndham. Wyndham manages WM. Even rumors can't get this straight, LOL. The correct rumor would be: DRI will be the new management company for WM.
> 
> ///



Do you happen to know when the Wyndham Management contract is up for re-newal?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 13, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Do you happen to know when the Wyndham Management contract is up for re-newal?


 
When the Wyndham controlled BOD of Worldmark decides it wants to fire itself,it's never been competitively bid​


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe even THEY see that it isn't in the best interest of owners to have a Wyndham controlled operation (not hat a DRI controlled one would be any better). What is needed is OWNER control as it should be.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 13, 2012)

Worldmark Bylaws have a 5 % Cap on annual Maintenance Fee Increases

DRI couldn't function with that level of constraint


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 13, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Worldmark Bylaws have a 5 % Cap on annual Maintenance Fee Increases
> 
> DRI couldn't function with that level of constraint



No problem.  A special assessment or two easily bypasses that restriction.


----------



## LLW (Nov 14, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Do you happen to know when the Wyndham Management contract is up for re-newal?



Are you a Worldmark owner, or are you a DRI owner who wants to vacation at WM resorts? WM ownerships are at historically low prices on the resale market. This might be a good time to buy a small account then rent all the credits that you need. For more information, visit

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 14, 2012)

LLW said:


> Are you a Worldmark owner, or are you a DRI owner who wants to vacation at WM resorts? WM ownerships are at historically low prices on the resale market. This might be a good time to buy a small account then rent all the credits that you need. For more information, visit
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php



Neither of above.  I am a Club Wyndham Plus member who has used WM inventory through Club Wyndham Plus.  I follow, with interest, Wyndham under any of its various clubs/points programs.  Thanks for the offer.


----------



## LLW (Nov 17, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> No problem.  A special assessment or two easily bypasses that restriction.



Yes, but the Management Company not making enough profit is not a good enough reason for SAs. They would have to work harder to come up with reasons.  Nor are SAs good for sales.


----------



## LLW (Nov 17, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Neither of above.  I am a Club Wyndham Plus member who has used WM inventory through Club Wyndham Plus.  I follow, with interest, Wyndham under any of its various clubs/points programs.  Thanks for the offer.



Is it easy to get WM inventory through Club Wyndham Plus?


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 17, 2012)

LLW said:


> Is it easy to get WM inventory through Club Wyndham Plus?



I only have booked a Worldmark unit once.  I have only tried to once, and got what I wanted for a week in the VIP discount period (Indio).  If you are a Club Wyndham Plus member, that is easy enough to check, go to the Worldmark resorts and check availably.  If short term availability is there for the resorts you want than that suggests there is plenty.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 17, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> I only have booked a Worldmark unit once.  I have only tried to once, and got what I wanted for a week in the VIP discount period (Indio).  If you are a Club Wyndham Plus member, that is easy enough to check, go to the Worldmark resorts and check availably.  If short term availability is there for the resorts you want than that suggests there is plenty.



That is what you are worried about?  Do you realize that the amount of WorldMark inventory that you have access to via Club Wyndham Plus is very limited?

If you want access to WorldMark inventory, all you need to do is post a message on wmowners.com saying you want to do a trade for your Wyndham points.  You will have access to virually anything in WorldMark and direct exchange is a feature that Wyndham can't take away.   So, it doesn't matter who manages WorldMark the Club or who owns the right to sell inventory.


----------



## CraigWMF (Nov 17, 2012)

WorldMark is a huge cash cow for WYN.   I can't see them selling out.   TravelShare has generated a ton of extra cash for WYN.   They would have to be offered a very generous price to sell the Mgt contract.   The current WYN controlled WM Board will continue to award the contract to WYN.   This will be interesting to follow.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 17, 2012)

It's pure lies from the sleaziest timeshare salesmen in the industry (DRI) except Westgate

Let it die


----------



## EAM (Dec 12, 2012)

*Worldmark Resorts and Club Wyndham Plus - merging?*

I just noticed that several Worldmark resorts including Indio are now labeled as Club Wyndham Plus (no mention of Worldmark at all) in the WVO online directory.  E.g. the Indio resort is now called Wyndham Indio.   These resorts are now listed as managed by Wyndham.

What are the consequences of these change?


----------



## CO skier (Dec 12, 2012)

EAM said:


> I just noticed that several Worldmark resorts including Indio are now labeled as Club Wyndham Plus (no mention of Worldmark at all) in the WVO online directory.  E.g. the Indio resort is now called Wyndham Indio.   These resorts are now listed as managed by Wyndham.
> 
> What are the consequences of these change?



See this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182377


----------



## EAM (Dec 12, 2012)

CO skier said:


> See this thread:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182377



Thank  you very much!  I missed the original thread.


----------

